# error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT



## Bocha (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi. I have a two-port PCMCIA USB 2.0 card exactly like this: 
http://i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/3712 ... ardbus.jpg

It works in Linux for my USB mouse and keyboard, so now I am trying to use it in FreeBSD.

This is how it is detected by `pciconf -lv`:


```
uhci0@pci0:7:0:0:       class=0x0c0300 card=0x30381106 chip=0x30381106 rev=0x61 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:7:0:1:       class=0x0c0300 card=0x30381106 chip=0x30381106 rev=0x61 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:7:0:2:       class=0x0c0320 card=0x31041106 chip=0x31041106 rev=0x63 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'USB 2.0'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
```

And this is what I see during boot:


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2013 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.0-RC3 #2: Wed Feb 12 16:18:02 NOVT 2014
    root@AcerAspire:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
FreeBSD clang version 3.3 (tags/RELEASE_33/final 183502) 20130610
CPU: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 (1596.04-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x40f82  Family = 0xf  Model = 0x48  Stepping = 2
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x2001<SSE3,CX16>
  AMD Features=0xea500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x1f<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8>
real memory  = 3221225472 (3072 MB)
avail memory = 2743922688 (2616 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <PTLTD          APIC  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
MADT: Forcing active-low polarity and level trigger for SCI
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
acpi0: <PTLTD   RSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, 1000 (3) failed
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
attimer0: Can't map interrupt.
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x8008-0x800b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x10> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x9000-0x90ff mem 0xc8000000-0xcfffffff,0xc0100000-0xc010ffff irq 17 at device 5.0 on pci1
vgapci0: Boot video device
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 4.0 on pci0
pcib2: failed to allocate initial I/O port window: 0-0xfff
pcib2: failed to allocate initial memory window: 0-0xfffff
pcib2: failed to allocate initial prefetch window: 0-0xfffff
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 5.0 on pci0
pcib3: failed to allocate initial I/O port window: 0-0xfff
pcib3: failed to allocate initial memory window: 0-0xfffff
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 20.0 (no driver attached)
atapci0: <ATI IXP400 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x8410-0x841f irq 16 at device 20.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
hdac0: <ATI SB450 HDA Controller> mem 0xc0000000-0xc0003fff irq 16 at device 20.2 on pci0
hdac0: Device stuck in reset
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
rl0: <RealTek 8139 10/100BaseTX> port 0xa000-0xa0ff mem 0xc0210000-0xc02100ff irq 21 at device 1.0 on pci6
miibus0: <MII bus> on rl0
rlphy0: <RealTek internal media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
rl0: Ethernet address: 00:16:d4:55:3d:e8
ath0: <Atheros 2413> mem 0xc0200000-0xc020ffff irq 22 at device 2.0 on pci6
ath0: AR2413 mac 7.8 RF2413 phy 4.5
ath0: 2GHz radio: 0x0000; 5GHz radio: 0x0056
cbb0: <PCI-CardBus Bridge> mem 0xc0211000-0xc0211fff irq 20 at device 4.0 on pci6
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
pci6: <memory, flash> at device 4.1 (no driver attached)
sdhci_pci0: <ENE CB712 SD> mem 0xc0210800-0xc02108ff irq 23 at device 4.2 on pci6
sdhci_pci0: 1 slot(s) allocated
pci6: <memory, flash> at device 4.3 (no driver attached)
sdhci_pci1: <ENE CB712 SD 2> at device 4.4 on pci6
sdhci_pci1: 1 slot(s) allocated
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcefff,0xcf000-0xcffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
powernow0: <PowerNow! K8> on cpu0
powernow1: <PowerNow! K8> on cpu1
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
random: unblocking device.
cardbus0: Expecting link target, got 0xff
cardbus0: Expecting link target, got 0xff
uhci0: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0xa100-0xa11f irq 20 at device 0.0 on cardbus0
ada0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <ST98823A 3.06> ATA-6 device
ada0: Serial Number 5PK2AD2Y
ada0: 100.000MB/s transfers (UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 76319MB (156301488 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad0
cd0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 1 lun 0
cd0: <PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K16RS 1.35> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: Serial Number FIDL384431WL
cd0: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: cd present [1131986 x 2048 byte records]
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
usbus0: controller did not reset
usbus0 on uhci0
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
cardbus0: Expecting link target, got 0xff
cardbus0: Expecting link target, got 0xff
uhci1: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0xa120-0xa13f irq 20 at device 0.1 on cardbus0
ugen0.1: <VIA> at usbus0
uhub0: <VIA UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
usbus1: controller did not reset
usbus1 on uhci1
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
cardbus0: Expecting link target, got 0xff
cardbus0: Expecting link target, got 0xff
ehci0: <VIA VT6202 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xc0212000-0xc02120ff irq 20 at device 0.2 on cardbus0
ehci0: VIA-quirk applied
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
ugen1.1: <VIA> at usbus1
uhub1: <VIA UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhci_interrupt: resume detect
uhci_interrupt: host system error
uhci_interrupt: host controller process error
uhci_interrupt: resume detect
uhci_interrupt: host system error
uhci_interrupt: host controller process error
usbus2 on ehci0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen2.1: <VIA> at usbus2
uhub2: <VIA EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhci_interrupt: resume detect
uhci_interrupt: host system error
uhci_interrupt: host controller process error
uhci_interrupt: resume detect
uhci_interrupt: host system error
uhci_interrupt: host controller process error
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
uhci_interrupt: resume detect
uhci_interrupt: host system error
uhci_interrupt: host controller process error
uhci_interrupt: resume detect
uhci_interrupt: host system error
uhci_interrupt: host controller process error
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:16:cf:89:cf:e0
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
uhub_reattach_port: port 1 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 1
```

And, of course, neither keyboard nor mouse work.
Where should I start looking?


----------



## Business_Woman (Mar 29, 2014)

`hw.usb.xhci.xhci_port_route=-1`

Put that into /boot/loader.conf and see if it helps.


----------



## Chris_H (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks like it might be time to `svn up` ...

```
Author: hselasky
Date: Fri Apr 11 06:18:24 2014
New Revision: 264339
URL: http://svnweb.freebsd.org/changeset/base/264339

Log:
  MFC r264294:
  Fix for infinite XHCI reset loops when the set address USB request fails.
```

--Chris


----------

